#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  MS Project Schedule Template

## krokik

Dear All, 



does anyone have a template made in MS Project, which includes all tasks that shall be fisnished within a typical indusrtial project? I mean a green field project for building a new production factory.

regards
krokikSee More: MS Project Schedule Template

----------

